# Stewie the Moose had a big day



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Stewie is 16 and a half weeks old now, and today was his biggest day so far.

He came in from the big field with his mum and practiced his tying up nicely skills in the round pen.

I wonder if there is anything interesting the other side of the gate.










OK I'll stand up nicely










HEY I can do a walker impression










I'm bored now,what we gonna do next?










Well what happened next was the vet came to geld the yearlings, and then we checked out Stewie, and he was good to go, so he was gelded today. The vet couldn't believe what a huge boy he was, we had quite a discussion about how much he weighed so we could get his anesthetic right. In the end I think we may have underestimated as he was trying to wake up before the job was done, but all was well in the end.

So here is poor Stewie a couple of hours later, back on turn out , still not 100% back to normal


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Poor guy - good thing to get him done early!
My gawd, I know I sure seem like a preacher lately -sorry - but it freaks me right out when a horse is tied to a gate. There was an article posted recently about "the dead horse guy" that revived that fear! 
He looks totally unimpressed in that last photo haha!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

haha poor big cutie. He did have a big day. I so wish I could have him lol. 

He isn't tied to the gate is he?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

No he isn't tied to the gate, he is tied to that tractor tire inner tube, which is looped around the utility pole at one end of the gate. It's a great thing to tie to, has just enough give in it that they don't get in a dead fight with it.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I didn't think he was.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

D'nawwww!!! Too cute


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

He's a real cutie. Fjord or fjord x? He looks very interesting!


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

isn't he a haflinger cross a draft of some kind?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL Crimson, He does look like Fjord, but not a drop of Fjord in there.

He is by this boy, all 14.2hh of him











Out of this girl, all 16.2 hh of her


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow she is a big girl and your boy is gorgeous!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

nice


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Half a Haffie is better than no Haffie at all...

He should be all the way shed out in a couple more weeks...


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

My husband is so glad you don't live near me. Because now you've made him the perfect baby for me to raise to my own trail riding standards.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Ball free Stewie is a good thing!!!




Golden Horse said:


> No he isn't tied to the gate, he is tied to that tractor tire inner tube, which is looped around the utility pole at one end of the gate. It's a great thing to tie to, has just enough give in it that they don't get in a dead fight with it.


Love the inner tube technique. I used it to teach BF to tie. Worked great.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Whew! Yes I like the inner tube technique too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks, 

I didn't think that Stewie would lose out on any development by being done early. Some people argue that early weaning gives more height and less bulk, and that would suit me.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Golden Horse said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I didn't think that Stewie would lose out on any development by being done early. Some people argue that early weaning gives more height and less bulk, and that would suit me.


I know you have weaning Stewie on your mind too, but I think you mean gelding here.

Speaking of which, are you taking this opportunity (his brain surgery) to wean him at the same time? Just wondering...


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

OOPs, yup Face I HAVE had weaning on my mind, but in this case I did mean gelding:lol:

It was a no brainer decision for Stewie, obviously not stallion material, well ahead of the growth curve, plenty of substance, no need to wait.

As to weaning, well as you know I was worried about Bert and the fact that Stewie was draining the weight off of her, but was trying to balance that with the fact that I believe that babies need their Mommas for more than just nutritional needs. Over the last few weeks I've managed to take Bert from this










to this










So the big push for early weaning faded. Current plan is to wait 3 weeks and then wean Stewie in with the yearlings and throw them out with some mares who will teach them some respect:lol:


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

he is just adorable! bert looks fantastic, all that grass is doing her good.


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

O M G what a BIG boy! **** good job on removing his boy bits, poor thing still looked stoned from the anasthetic, great tying technique!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

reining girl said:


> he is just adorable! bert looks fantastic, all that grass is doing her good.


Thanks, the grass obviously made a big difference, but I also added some flax and some canola oil to her ration, and that made a HUGE difference, her coat has never looked so good, and she is great condition. It is alsi giving me plenty of exercise carrying her bucket down to the paddock twice a day, I swear my arms are getting longer, she eats quite a lot!


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

She does look fabulous now, and Stewie is just so freakin' cute! If he turns up missing, he's not here with me, promise!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL I know where not to look if he goes missing.:wink:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Awww what a sweetie.

I went out last night to check out his wound and to rub some Swat in for him, as I bent down and peered under there he lifted his leg, I tjought he was going to kick out, quite understandable in the circumstances. What he was actually doing was stretching his leg up and out of the way so I could get easy access to give him a rub:lol:

What a good boy


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

I am absolutely in love with that "little" guy! He is going to be one handsome gelding.
You keeping him?


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Aw, my old man Sparky used to do that to get belly rubs! So cute!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

atreyu917 said:


> I am absolutely in love with that "little" guy! He is going to be one handsome gelding.
> You keeping him?


LOL, he is one BIG little guy, I have to keep reminding myself just what a baby he is.

Am I keeping him, yes/no/yes/no/yes/no...it depends

I am more and more minded to keep him, I think that I may have to override DH's wishes, I think his best chance of a good future is maybe to keep him until he is started anyway.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

I cannot wait to see what he is going to look like all grown up!!


----------

